# My composition



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a matter of interest can forum members open this link, if so what do you think?

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/3c802cbeada3b941b5ce6abcbc0abb4e4ad22d65


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Arnold Schoenberg would say: "Read my books!"

I say: good job for a beginners piece.

But my question is, is it your intention to compose in lydian key, and are you aware of all those fifths in bassline?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I have very little musical theory knowledge, I just play the treble recorder.
I thought it would be fun to have a go at creating something of my own from a few ideas I came up with on my recorder.
I just worked out what notes went well with others and experimented, great fun, quite pleased with it, might have another go at something else.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

then you have a good ear for drive and progress that's for sure! you oughta keep at it if you liked doing this piece, you seem fitted to be a composer.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

You're out of the practical range of the trombone with the very high notes. You might want to give this part to horn, with the added bonus that then you can write it in treble clef.


----------



## Bookreader (Oct 8, 2011)

A very good composition for a begginer congratulations


----------

